# Welchen knoten solte ich benutzen?



## Wurminator (6. Februar 2010)

Hi
Also ich habe keinen plan welchen knoten ich benutzen soll um einen seitenarm an die hauptschnur zu knoten?


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welchen knoten solte ich benutzen?*

Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe.

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&source=...&aq=f&oq=seitenarm+knoten&fp=c197c8645cc215d6


----------



## Blob75 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welchen knoten solte ich benutzen?*

Für was soll den diese Montage sein?;+


----------



## Wurminator (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welchen knoten solte ich benutzen?*



Blob75 schrieb:


> Für was soll den diese Montage sein?;+


diese montage ist zum vom boot aus auf grund zu angeln.

Und danke habe google benutzt aba nichts gefunden.


----------



## Blob75 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welchen knoten solte ich benutzen?*

Süßwasser /Salzwasser? für was für Fische soll das sein sieht für mich wie ne Aal/Barschmontage aus den 70er/80 aus


----------



## mascanho (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welchen knoten solte ich benutzen?*



Blob75 schrieb:


> Für was soll den diese Montage sein?;+


schon mal von einer Hegene gehört?
Sie besteht aus einem länglichem Hegeneenblei und 3-5 kleinen Gummifischchen, ähnlich einem Paternoster. die Hegene bringt immer wieder Barsche manchmal auch Hechte.

Beispiel.:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Hegene-fuer-Brasch-von-Stucki-Thun_W0QQitemZ270523688367QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter?hash=item3efc77e5af


----------



## Wurminator (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welchen knoten solte ich benutzen?*



Blob75 schrieb:


> Süßwasser /Salzwasser? für was für Fische soll das sein sieht für mich wie ne Aal/Barschmontage aus den 70er/80 aus


vür salzwasser ist vür grosse zacken barsche,doraden,makrelen... nützlich.


----------



## Breamhunter (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welchen knoten solte ich benutzen?*



Wurminator schrieb:


> Und danke habe google benutzt aba nichts gefunden.



Gurgel mal nach Springerknoten


----------



## Wurminator (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welchen knoten solte ich benutzen?*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Gurgel mal nach Springerknoten


nicht schlecht aber da mus es noch einen ohne schlaufe geben trotzdem danke


----------



## Blob75 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welchen knoten solte ich benutzen?*

Sicher kenne Ich sowas auch wenn ich sowas selbst nicht nutze.
Anleitung zim Seitenarmknoten gibts zu Googeln,nutz mal nen anderen Suchbegriff,aber bevor du dich selbst daran machts ,und mehr mit entknoten beschäftigt bist diese Systemchen gibts auch in gut sortierten Fachgeschäften
ansonsten benutz vorsichtshalber nen T


----------



## Wurminator (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welchen knoten solte ich benutzen?*



Blob75 schrieb:


> Sicher kenne Ich sowas auch wenn ich sowas selbst nicht nutze.
> Anleitung zim Seitenarmknoten gibts zu Googeln,nutz mal nen anderen Suchbegriff,aber bevor du dich selbst daran machts ,und mehr mit entknoten beschäftigt bist diese Systemchen gibts auch in gut sortierten Fachgeschäften


Ok vielen dank dan werde ich mal schauen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welchen knoten solte ich benutzen?*

Du brauchst nen Knoten für ne Seitenarmmontage und finde gerade nicht den passenden Link in meinem Wust.#q


----------



## Locke4865 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welchen knoten solte ich benutzen?*

Springerknoten

die Schlaufe kannste beliebig lang machen
den kannste einfach aufschneiden dann haste einfache schnur 
aber net zu weit an der Hauptschnur scheiden wegen aufziehen


----------



## Greatfishhunter (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welchen knoten solte ich benutzen?*

Ich würde dir statt einem knoten einfach einen wirbel empfehlen.
Den kannst du dann mit einem ganz normalen Wirbelknoten befestigen. Der wirbel sollte aber so einer wie auf dem bild sein, es ist ein kreuzwirbel. (verständlich |supergri) der vorteil zu einem knoten ist, dass er viel wiederstandsfähiger und wiederverwendbar ist. den Wirbel würdest du in jedem gut ausgestatteten angelladen bekommen.

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## pgonza (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welchen knoten solte ich benutzen?*

Hallo Wurminator, vielleicht hilft dir der Palomarknoten
http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/knoten/der-palomar-knoten.html

Gruß
   pgonza


----------



## zanderohli (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welchen knoten solte ich benutzen?*

Ich würde auch den Springerknoten nehmen. relativ einfach und du bleibst flexibel.


----------



## Fisherking (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welchen knoten solte ich benutzen?*

Servus Wurminator,
ich würd dir den Schlaufenknoten empfehlen. Da er vor Allem bei Hegenen zum Einsatz kommt, müsste er genau der Richtige sein.
http://www.angelprofi.at/renke18.htm
Gruß Fisherking


----------



## mascanho (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welchen knoten solte ich benutzen?*



Wurminator schrieb:


> nicht schlecht aber da mus es noch einen ohne schlaufe geben trotzdem danke



Ich verwende immer folgenden.:

Für die Montage der Seitenzweige an die Hauptschnur verwendet man den Springerknoten. Dabei legt man einfach die etwas steifere Schnur (25er Mono) des Seitenzweiges parallel zur Hauptschnur (20er Mono) und knüpft einen doppelten Knoten. Theoretisch hat man nun die Wahl, ob man das obere Schnurstück der 25er abschneidet und den Köder dann ans untere bindet, oder umgekehrt. Praktisch empfiehlt es sich, das untere (also zum Endgewicht weisende) Stück abzutrennen. Denn so spielt der Köder besser und steht auch weiter von der Hauptschnur ab.
1. Springer-Hegene von Barschalarm

 Zuerst knüpft man so viele Springer wie man will. Ans Ende der ca. 5 cm langen Springer werden dann die Köder angebunden. Damit sie so lebhaft und natürlich wie möglich spielen, sollten die Fliegen, Twister, Nymphen, Fischli etc. an einem Öhrhaken sitzen und dieser dann mittels des Rapala-Knoten in einer Schlaufe Hängen. Beim Hoch- und Runterbewegen flattern die Köder so besonders verführerisch.

2. Rapala-Knoten von Barschalarm

oder mit dem Palomar-Knoten ohne Schlaufe

3. Palomar-Knoten

fest knoten.

Hoffe das entspricht deinen vorstellungen

EDIT: Hatte den link von Barschalarm nicht vollständig!


----------

